# Valentine's Day



## ultraviolet (Feb 13, 2013)

So Valentine's Day is tomorrow! aww cute! How do you feel about it? Are you doing something for Valentine's Day? What is something cool that happened once on Valentine's Day? Or do you think Valentine's Day is kind of crappy? :o

I like Valentine's Day! This year because I'm single, me and a group of other single friends are going to go have dinner and then go to the beach tomorrow night. We did this last year, too! There are less of us this year because more people are in relationships, haha. Last year we got a really nasty person yell out 'singles cluuuub' at us but none of us cared so we just all laughed at him and i think he felt a bit embarassed.

When i was in high school our school used to do a rose-giving service for Valentine's Day. starting the week before, you would buy a rose for $6 and write down who you wanted it to be delivered to on the day, and you could send it anonymously if you wanted to. When i was fourteen one of my best friends sent me a rose anonymously because he didn't want me to be sad on Valentine's day! it was super-cute.


----------



## Spoon (Feb 13, 2013)

I've always been single on Valentine's Day, so I don't really do all that much in celebration, but I think it's really cute to see some of the stuff that couples do. 

Valentine cards, on the other hand, are literally the best form of cheesiness and should be shared.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 13, 2013)

My boyfriend is in Denmark for his ERASMUS exchange! :C So we're not really doing anything for Valentine's Day. BUT (but) I am going to make up a cool box of neat stuff and send it to him as a sorta joint birthday-Valentine's gift (his birthday was on the 11th!). 

I still. need to. sort... that...


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 13, 2013)

I am dragging Cirrus to Manchester for the University Challenge recording. Because there's nothing that says romantic like eight hours of trains in one day, right?


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 13, 2013)

I've never needed to pay attention to Valentine's day for obvious reasons but I can tell it's something I wouldn't really like if I did. If I had a girlfriend who likes chocolate I wouldn't need a day to tell me when to buy her some.
Because I totally didn't have pancakes yesterday because it was a day that tells you to have pancakes

Also St Dwynwen's day is where it's at.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 13, 2013)

I have French class on V-day. La langue d'amour...


----------



## Eifie (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess I'm going to a Valentine's party because my friends gave me no choice about it >:( I complained at them about the stresses this would put on my wardrobe but then I bought a cute outfit for it so I'm kind of excited! Maybe I will even eat a bit of cake.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 13, 2013)

My school holds this service where you can send heart-shaped cards, roses, cupcakes and balloons. And we have a candy exchange tomorrow. And cracking jokes with the rest of the classroom of that one girl who has a boyfriend. His last name is Sierra, so it's stuff like 'cierra tu boca' (shut up).


----------



## Hippy (Feb 13, 2013)

:P I'm not doing anything fancy this year. I'm buying 6 bouquets of roses to give to my very best friends, though! Last year was a pretty nice Valentine's Day, because my school did this thing where for $1 you can buy roses and a card that you can write a message in, and they'll send it to whomever you please, and I got A LOT of flowers! But I spent like $25 on other people last year, anyways, so I hope I made them happy :)


----------



## Negrek (Feb 14, 2013)

It won't actually be Valentine's day itself, but this Saturday I'll be going to the store to _clean up_ on overstocked candy. Unfortunately, Valentine's day doesn't really appear to be a thing with anyone around here, so I can't anticipate mooching any sweet stuff from other people. Valentine's day in elementary school was the best, since you'd have to make a card for everybody in class so everyone would get 18-20 cards, some of which had associated _candy_. (So candy is pretty much my second-favorite thing in life after sleep, yes.)

My high school had those things where you could send people a flower or a sucker or whatever, but I was never really that interested; seemed kind of lame. However, from what I've heard Swarthmore College has the same sort of deal except that the cards/other items are delivered to the recipient during class _by ninjas_. Clearly they have the right idea and I would've ended up donating so much money to whatever cause by buying those for _everyone_, and especially people with the same classes as me, because ninjas.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 14, 2013)

Negrek said:


> (So candy is pretty much my second-favorite thing in life after sleep, yes.)


so do you actually sleep, or do you just like sleep and then not get it

because, like, there's never an offer on sleep around you or something


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 14, 2013)

Tomorrow (or techically, later today) I'll be watching the Nintendo Direct. So that's my valentine's.
I don't really do much for that day... most people here don't, really.


----------



## Negrek (Feb 14, 2013)

sreservoir said:


> so do you actually sleep, or do you just like sleep and then not get it
> 
> because, like, there's never an offer on sleep around you or something


I actually sleep plenty, usually, but not often in a very conventional fashion.


----------



## Phantom (Feb 14, 2013)

Hmm, well I am taking my lady friend to see the new Die Hard movie, because she actually wants to see it.  I've made a card and will be getting a rose, and such. Since we haven't been together too long I am not going to make a super duper huge deal out of Valentine's Day.


----------



## Butterfree (Feb 14, 2013)

I was all cuddly with Shadey this morning and plan to continue to be cuddly with him this evening. In between, I have work and a job interview at CCP. TOTALLY ROMANTIC.

Also I'm going to pick up some Naruto book that's ready at the comic book store for him.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 14, 2013)

I get botox today!!

HAPPY DAIKONPAN SHOULD GET FEWER MIGRAINES DAY

it honestly didn't occur to me that today is valentine's day


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 14, 2013)

I accidentally went to my sort-of boyfriend's house last night. I spent the night so that counts?


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 14, 2013)

My best friend and I always send each other valentine's cards and/or presents, and I'll send cards to other friends if I have the time (I basically invented Galentine's day before Leslie :D). 

The two traditional romantic-gift-giving times of year (valentines and anniversary) fall right around mine and my gf's birthdays, so we don't really do anything super-special for them. Besides, we're brilliant every day :)


----------



## Meowth (Feb 14, 2013)

I went to Russia once on Valentine's day

That's all I've got


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 14, 2013)

This morning I texted the lyrics of Never Gonna Give You Up to my best lady friend. She keysmashed adorably.


----------



## Scootaloo (Feb 14, 2013)

i had a terrible valentine's day. too much drama and teachers making students cry by calling them pathetic and having the class laugh at her.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines day tcod gang XD Felt like logging in for once.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 14, 2013)

I hate Valentine's day because me ex sits next to me on the bus and so does a girl I asked out one time so ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Superbird (Feb 14, 2013)

I gave things to some people, but nothing of note. I basically use Valentine's day as an excuse to get free candy from the few people who love me enough to give me some.


----------



## Mai (Feb 15, 2013)

My Valentine's Day's been great so far! :D I brought a big bag of candy to school to share with friends, and several other people did too, so was fulfilled on the sweets end; in my first class I was given some thematic stickers and stuck them on all available surfaces including face, that counts as fun right

(My day would've been excellent in general without Valentine's Day, actually; it was just kind of nice! It seemed to be universal, because someone brought it up once and everyone pretty much agreed that their day was going great! I don't know what happened there, but)

Like Negrek, though, I'm definitely going to go get some overstocked chocolate this weekend.


----------



## Hippy (Feb 15, 2013)

Eh, my day was pretty much normal. Except I got one Valentine (sent to me through mail!) that was interesting. It was from "My Secret Admirer"! It was really weird, it said:

"If I were an enzyme I'd be
DNA Helicase
So I could
Unzip your genes"

I'm not sure if I am amused at the clever word play, or kind of weirded out. I guess both!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 15, 2013)

tomorrow I will give people tea.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 15, 2013)

I reblogged weird joke valentine's cards on tumblr, that's the most valentiney thing I did.

Otherwise I spent the day with Nintendo watching the direct, and all the announcements were the perfect valentine's gift for me ehehehe


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 15, 2013)

I Skyped with Poly again, I guess that counts as a Valentine's Day thing :3


----------



## Eta Carinae (Feb 15, 2013)

Our French Quiz was about St. Valentine and my friend received a bag of chocolate from a random stranger on the bus, but besides that Valentine's didn't mean much this year. I'm with Negrek on the elementary school thing.  That was one of my favourite parts of being an innocent child.


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 15, 2013)

Negrek said:


> from what I've heard Swarthmore College has the same sort of deal except that the cards/other items are delivered to the recipient during class _by ninjas_. Clearly they have the right idea and I would've ended up donating so much money to whatever cause by buying those for _everyone_, and especially people with the same classes as me, because ninjas.


I now want to start this at my college.

Valumtimes meant as much to me this year as it did last year and the year before, and the year before, and the year before: nothing.  Nothing out of the ordinary happened at all today.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 15, 2013)

The Omskivar said:


> I now want to start this at my college.
> 
> Valumtimes meant as much to me this year as it did last year and the year before, and the year before, and the year before: nothing.  Nothing out of the ordinary happened at all today.


~valiumtimes~ ...


----------



## Flora (Feb 15, 2013)

i got an anonymous valentine

i'm so confused


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 16, 2013)

I got an epic Dave Strider drawing. :)

(PM me if you want to see it.)


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 16, 2013)

I got food to keep me alive. EU Food Aid rice ftw.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 17, 2013)

I sent a CandyGram to one of my good friends (Who is a guy) and signed it as, "Your Secret Lover" just to see how long he took to figure it out and who he thought it was from in the meantime

Unfortunately he figured it out right away


----------

